

Directtrack down 24+ hours, Affiliate networks go dark - fedos
http://www.blackhatworld.com/blackhat-seo/blackhat-lounge/410750-direct-track-down-multiple-cpa-nets-go-dark.html

======
fedos
Directtrack hosts many affiliate networks, all of them currently down. The
official Directtrack twitter account has no info.
<http://twitter.com/#!/DirectTrack>

